# Respect Is Earned: Brotherly Love Brawl



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*









April 30, 2009 

Greater Philadelphia Expo Center,
Oaks, Pa.

Paul Bradley vs. Mike Pierce
Leonardo Pecanha vs. Eric Henry
Dave Sachs vs. Jacob Kirwan
Mike Guerin vs. Joey Kirwan
Biff Walizer vs. Dustin Pague
Jackson Galka vs. Jimmy Grant
Doug Sonier vs. Jessie Riggleman
Lamont Lister vs. TBA
Tyron Woodley vs. TBA​*​


----------



## Inhuman-Persona (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul "Herps" Bradley VS. Mike "Who?" Pierce!

All jokes aside, good to see Bradley has found an organization willing to house him. My friend went to a wrestling camp where he was one of the coaches and he seemed like a nice dude.


----------

